# Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5



## klostermann (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

möchte mir ein Echolot kaufen und nun meine Frage. Würdet ihr ein 798c SI oder ein HDS 5 kaufen???. Danke

Gruß

Klostermann


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Gegenfrage(n):

1. Was hast Du mit dem Echolot vor (Einsatzgebiet und -art)?
2. Wo siehst Du selbst die Unterschiede (Stärken, Schwächen, Präferenzen)?


----------



## klostermann (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Hallo Foolish Farmer,

angle im Baggersee und 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr in Norwegen. Habe schon sehr viel im Internet über beide Echolote gelesen aber es ist sehr schwer eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Bis jetzt habe ich mich eher zu Humminbird 798c SI entschieden aber das Lorance ist auch nicht schlecht. 

Gruß

klostermann


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Ich habe zwar nur ein 797 SI, aber: Beim Humminbird hast Du halt Side Imaging, was mich immer wieder begeistert. Gerade auf unbekannten/großen Gewässern kann man da richtig Strecke machen und interessante Strukturen sehr schnell finden. "Mein" See ist groß und flach, max. 8m, dafür ist es einfach perfekt. Und in Norwegen ist dank GPS und sehr guter 2D-Funktion auch alles bestens.
Beim Lowrance gibts das SI nicht, wobei dort die Auflösung des 2D-Bildes besser sein soll. Die ist aber beim Humminbird auch erstklassig und mehr als ausreichend. Ich würde immer wieder das Humminbird nehmen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich würde immer wieder das Humminbird nehmen.


Ich auch (und ich habe das 798c SI). :g


----------



## McRip (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Beim Lowrance gibts das SI nicht



Naja... Noch nicht erhältlich, aber die Funktion ist (unter anderem Namen) da. Und so wie es aussieht kommt Lowrance mit dem zusätzlichen DownScan deutlich eher in die Gänge als Humminbird mit ihrem Pendant... #h

Es muss also heißen: *Humminbird hat nur SI, Lowrance bald StructureScan und auch noch DownScan.* Ich würde warten. Momentan sieht alles nach einem fetten Comeback von Lowrance aus, vorrausgesetzt man kann die Technik jetzt endlich auch mal kaufen und nicht nur angucken... |rolleyes


----------



## zanderheli (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Hi.


Ich teil mal meine Emotionen und Erfahrungen mit beiden labels mit:
Ich hatte mal ein Humminbird, das konnte man vergessen, das konnte nicht mal Fischsichel anzeigen.
Das Smartcast von Humminbird ist schlichtweg Schrott.

Hingegen habe ich seit 20 Jahren ein Lowrance x70A 3d das stellt noch immer 95% aller aktuellen 2d Echolots in den Schatten.
Ich hab auch noch ein eagle, das ebenfalls für ganz wenig Geld absolut top ist.

Humminmbird war die Billigmarke, Lowrance der Mercesdes.

Dies hat sich geändert. Humminbird ist mit seinem Innovationsdrang davongezogen und Lowrance, das ewig geschlafen hat, versucht mühevoll aufzuholen.

...mit den HDS geräten, die noch ein wenig unausgereift sind. Es wird berichtet von häufigen Wassereintritt und Abstürzen in Kombination mit Kartendaten.

ich besitze ein HDS 5, das bereits 1 mal von Navico "reprogrammiert" wurde. Dort und da div. Mucken. Alles ein Ergebniss der schnellen überhasteten Aufholjagd. Da gings natürlich um Marktanteile.
Eigentlich kauft man ein Lowrance um ewig ein solides Gerät zu haben. 

Ich weiß nicht wie das beim Humminbird ist ob es da auch Kinderkrankheiten gibt, ist aber wahrscheinlich.

Ich hoffe auf das nächste Update, vielleicht passt es dann.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*



zanderheli schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie das beim Humminbird ist ob es da auch Kinderkrankheiten gibt, ist aber wahrscheinlich.
> 
> ...



Es gab mit der ersten Firmware, die auf meinem 797 drauf war, Probleme in der Form, dass beim Löschen von Wegpunkten das Gerät abgestürzt ist. Hat aber auch nicht weiter beeinträchtigt.
Das war Anfang letzten Jahres. Nach einem Update, was man problemlos selbst durchführen kann, ist alles bestens. Seitdem hatte ich nie wieder Schwierigkeiten.
Und SI will ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Das was ich an Vorab-Bildern vom Structur-Scan gesehen habe war absolut kein Vergleich zum Side-Imaging. Bin gespannt wie die fertigen Bilder aussehen werden, wenn´s mal läuft... aber sollten die nicht wesentlich besser sein, wär´s echt bescheiden. |rolleyes

Kinderkrankheiten gibt es indes keine mehr bei Humminbird. Ich hab das Gerät nun 4 Wochen lang intensivst getestet und damit gearbeitet (beruflich) - Krankheiten Fehlanzeige.


Letztlich wird´s vermutlich ne Glaubensfrage ähnlich wie Nikon vs. Canon werden.
Momentan allerdings sehe ich Humminbird tatsächlich noch deutlich vorne, was die "Scan"-Technologie angeht.
Im konventionellen Echolotbetrieb tun sich die Geräte allesamt nichts.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Nunja...
WERBE-Bilder von der Herstellerseite mit Schnappschüssen von mir zu vergleichen (ich bin nicht unterwegs gewesen um tolle Bilder damit zu machen), ist vielleicht nicht ganz fair.
Also wenn schon, dann bitte diese Bilder hier als vergleich verwenden:

http://www.humminbird.com/leading_innovation/humminbird-sonar/side-imaging.aspx

Und ja, da sehe ich einen Unterschied.


----------



## McRip (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> was ist heutzutage schon fair
> *aber mir gefallen die lowrance bilder iwie trotzdem besser, besonders die downscan bilder sind m.M.n. der wahnsinn...*
> 
> wirklich interessant wäre es beide geräte im direkten vergleich an gleichen objekten zu sehen, vieleicht kommt in der hinsicht ja mal was vom schlageter



Sehe ich auch so! :m

Und imho haben beide Hersteller ihre Probleme... #q


----------



## McRip (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Momentan allerdings sehe ich Humminbird tatsächlich noch deutlich vorne, was die "Scan"-Technologie angeht.



Stimmt allerdings auch! Lowrance rührt viel zu sehr die Werbetrommel, aber Structure-/DownScan kommt nicht beim Kunden an. Wahrscheinlich kriegen die nur mit Ach und Krach ihr 2009 Versprechen gehalten. #d


----------



## Echolotzentrum (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Hallo,

sobald ich die ersten Geräte habe, werde ich auf jeden Fall einen direkten Vergleich machen. Allerdings vermute ich, dass die Bilder fast identisch sind. 
Außerdem kommen dann wieder andere Dinge zum Tragen. Zum Beispiel, wo der Kunde die Dinger benutzt (Norwegen, usw). Da wird es kleine Unterschiede geben. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Stizostedion (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Das ist doch einmal ein Wort!
Ich denke der direkte Vergleich sagt mehr aus als das ganze hin und her der Leute hier. Davon abgesehen, habe das 798 Si und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es wäre aber sehr schön wenn Herr Schlageter das etwas konkretisieren könnte was Er mit (Norwegen, usw.) meint. Besten Dank im voraus.

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## klostermann (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Hallo,

danke an die vielen antworten, werde natürlich mit dem kauf noch bis januar 2010 warten. Hoffe das thomas bald einen test macht. Warte auch auf die 800 er serie von humminbird besonders auf das 898c siehe bild. 



Danke Klostermann


http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2555&d=1255190446


----------



## TKxng (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Humminbird 798c SI oder Lowrance HDS 5*

Hallo,
kann jemand sagen welches System in der Erstellung und Nutzung eigener Tiefenkarten (Wassertiefe 0-80 Meter) ist. Geht das nur mit kostenpflichter Zusatzsoftware wie Dr. Depth oder auch ohne? Danke für die Info.


----------

